# HELP! betta seems on the verge of dying!



## xraytetralover (Jun 26, 2008)

my betta looked perfectly fine yesterday but when I went to feed the fish tonight, I found him lying on the sand with a giant peach colored patch on his body, his anal fish is half completely shredded with white threads being all that's left, and what is left of the tail is discolored.. He can still somewhat swim, but will just stay in one spot straight up and down with his mouth at the surface until he sinks down to the bottom. His scales are kinda sticking out from his body but he doesn't looked puffed up or bloated. What can I do to help him??

I also have an otto with a white patch on him but he is acting healthy other than that.

everything tests fine; Nitrate: 10 nitrite: 0 ammonia: 0

yesterday:








today:


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

the last pic looks like dropsy to me. All the pics show signs of fin rot.


----------



## xraytetralover (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah i looked at him again and it looks like fin rot to me too. His breathing is heavy now.
I've used Melafix for fin rot before and had good results... but will he even last the night like this? I'm thinking not.  Poor guy.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

you could try feeding him peas. but i don't know how much longer he can last, sorry 
its crazy how fast he went from healthy to super sick.
i suggest doing a fairly large water change, and keep a close eye on the other fish.


----------



## xraytetralover (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll do a water change and hope for the best. He seems to be getting worse by the minute.


----------



## xraytetralover (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm sad to say that my little guy didn't last through the whole day today. He was still breathing this morning but by the time i got home from school he had died.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear that.


----------

